# What is it?



## Stone (Sep 9, 2019)

Yet another seedling which turned out to be a stupid hybrid instead of the micranthum it was supposed to be! But what should I call it? It's much yellower in reality.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2019)

Armeni x hang


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 9, 2019)

paph micranthum x armeniacum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2019)

Not Armeni White. Probably complex. Can you show from the side?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 9, 2019)

Stone said:


> Yet another seedling which turned out to be a stupid hybrid instead of the micranthum it was supposed to be!



OMG...my most heartfelt commiserations! With these plants, you must have waited for ages - and then it turns out to be not exactly, what you excpected 

Although, without the blemish on the pouch, it seems to be a most beautifull hybrid - it is not micrantum. And that's what matters, if you expected it to be! I would have been livid, if after waiting for 7 months (not to speak of the time spent cultivating it), my malipoense had turned out to be something else. Well, if I was the vendor, I would praise myself a lucky man, if being outside your reach! 

Kind regards - and loads of empathy!
Jens


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 9, 2019)

Wossner China Moon


----------



## Hien (Sep 9, 2019)

the petals are too small to be a hybrid between armeniacum and hangianum or emersonii.
Perhaps it is Fumi delight. maybe a light micranthum such as var eburneum .
hangianum will give the hybrid more opaque petals not transparent such as this
https://paphparadise.com/product/paph-fumis-delight-golden-glow/
http://www.hiloorchidfarm.com/index.php/photographs/paphiopedilum-photos/novelty


----------



## Hien (Sep 9, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> paph micranthum x armeniacum


I think so too


----------



## Stone (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks all. Definitely Fumi's Delight after looking at many of them and comparing.
Staminode matches perfectly...https://duckduckgo.com/?q=paph+fumi's+delight&t=h_&ia=images&iax=images


----------



## Stone (Sep 9, 2019)

Hien said:


> the petals are too small to be a hybrid between armeniacum and hangianum or emersonii.
> Perhaps it is Fumi delight. maybe a light micranthum such as var eburneum .
> hangianum will give the hybrid more opaque petals not transparent such as this
> https://paphparadise.com/product/paph-fumis-delight-golden-glow/
> http://www.hiloorchidfarm.com/index.php/photographs/paphiopedilum-photos/novelty


$600?!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2019)

This kind of mix up is why I quit growing Paphs. I don't blame
you for being pissed, Mike. It's a pretty Paph., but that does't
make up for not getting what you paid for.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 10, 2019)

Fumi's Delight - from where????


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2019)

I'd say FD.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 10, 2019)

Think I'll stick with Paph. Wossner China Moon.The staminode shows reticulations that indicate hangianum influence. Neither micranthum or armeniacum have those markings.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Fumi's Delight - from where????


Ivan.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 11, 2019)

Tom did you see the link Hien posted? The plant from HiLo has the same stami, unless its miss IDed.


----------



## Berthold (Sep 11, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> paph micranthum x armeniacum



I am a freak of true species but I would change one micranthum x armeniacum against ten micranthum.
I am working on that bastard for some years now. 

https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paphiopedilum-armeniacum-and-x-micranthum.31186/page-3


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2019)

Stone said:


> Ivan.



so Taiwanese origin as 'eburneum'??


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2019)

SlipperKing said:


> Tom did you see the link Hien posted? The plant from HiLo has the same stami, unless its miss IDed.


 Not counting that Mike's plant is a multi generation complex hybrid, I think the chance for it to be Fumi Delight's is higher than that is a Wossner China Moon .
There are these Wossner China Moon & Fumi's Delight side by side in Sunset valley pictures.
http://picdeer.org/place/682924855237433 (scroll down , middle of the page)
The thing is most if not all of the Wossner China Moon flowers have larger petals in proportion to the pouch (this trait is from hangianum parent)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

FD. Very typical in every regard. I could tell right away. Just saying.


----------



## Stone (Sep 12, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> so Taiwanese origin as 'eburneum'??


The tag was micranthum red lantern x jumbo. Garbage in other words..


----------



## Guldal (Sep 12, 2019)

After having browsed through a lot of FD-photos (and maybe a few, that probably wasn't) I hurry to jump on exactly that bandwagon! 

Please, clear up my confusion: a taiwanense by the name of Ivan?!


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2019)

Stone said:


> The tag was micranthum red lantern x jumbo. Garbage in other words..


 the clone name 'Jumbo' has been used quite often,
not only there is a micranthum 'Jumbo' on the market, there also is a armeniacum 'Jumbo' such as this
http://www.orchids.com/Paph-armeniacum-ameniacum-Jumbo-x-ameniacum-Canary-P54.aspx


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2019)

Stone said:


> The tag was micranthum red lantern x jumbo. Garbage in other words..


 "Garbage in other words" not really, someone made a careless mistake along the way, it maybe just a piece of information missing in the tag. Did you buy a flask from the Taiwanese breeder? or a retail plant from a local vendor?
it is a very beautiful flower still, a keeper for sure.
You would not care about the parents' identities of a beautiful girl, who does not know who her parents are, if she is your girlfriend.
If you still upset about it, just give it the clone name "mumbo jumbo'


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2019)

i thought FD as well
lovely little hybrid, but it stinks when it's not the one you wanted!


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 12, 2019)

I surrender; After an exhaustive amount of research, it could be Fumi's Delight.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2019)

Like nearly all paph flasks in Australia it would have been imported through a local agent, in this case from Taiwan.
'Stones' frustration is understandable given the time, effort, money and lost opportunity in growing on something he doesn't really want.
On to Ebay...................???


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> I surrender; After an exhaustive amount of research, it could be Fumi's Delight.


hi Tom, you also have this micranthum species cross using the same parents:
micranthum 'Red Lantern'x micranthum'Jumbo', how do they all flower out?
http://www.foxvalleyorchids.com/catalog.htm
the photo result of one flower on the website looks gorgeous.
I suspect Mike's plant is a 2 different species cross,
micranthum 'Red Lantern' x armeniacum 'Jumbo'
and the vendor forget to type in the armeniacum pollen parent species, just the 2nd clone name,
so it appears as if the plant is the result of 2 micranthum


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Like nearly all paph flasks in Australia it would have been imported through a local agent, in this case from Taiwan.
> 'Stones' frustration is understandable given the time, effort, money and lost opportunity in growing on something he doesn't really want.
> On to Ebay...................???


 Tom of Fox Valley has the micranthum species cross


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow. That was an old catalog page! Based on the clonal names, we probably bought a flask from Sam as well and grew the seedlings to saleable size before listing them. Maybe a mix-up at the lab?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

This flower absolutely has no hangianum. It definitely has micranthum and armeniacum. 
If you are unsure by looking at the flower, then, looking at the leaves is a dead giveaway. 
Hangianum/emersonii x any other parvi look nothing like parvi hybrids that do not have hangianum/emersonii in plant appearance. 
If you have seen a few examples, then you will know from a few feet away. It's that different.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2019)

Mike, it might be worthwhile contacting Ivan to see if anyone ordered a flask of FD (or similar) to see if there could have been a simple label mix up in transit.


----------



## Stone (Sep 13, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> Mike, it might be worthwhile contacting Ivan to see if anyone ordered a flask of FD (or similar) to see if there could have been a simple label mix up in transit.


I'm not worried enough about it to bother. I just bought a flask of those round yellow concolors off him. ....here's hoping! The parents are below (the supposed parents that is) I've bought flasks with parent pics like this before and no way were they correct when I saw the flower. I basically don't trust anything coming out of Asia (anywhere in Asia) and consider myself lucky if I get what I hoped for. I've bought flasks with parent pics like this before and when they flowered (venustums in this case) no way where the pics of the parents.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 13, 2019)

Sam or TON, then


----------

